# 6MS T/F 2ed. #10



## thwlruss (Aug 17, 2011)

A water system with a capacity of 100 gpm has a total head of 240 ft at the suction line of a single-stage two pole, centrifugal pump. The maximum efficiency for the pump is most nearly?

I understand that one can use the flow rate, motor data, and head added (ha), to calculate the specific speed which leads to the answer. What I dont understand is why 240ft. is considered the head added. The problem indicates that this is the pressure on the suction side of the pump. What gives?


----------



## tmacier (Aug 19, 2011)

I would encourage you to not bother with that problem - move on.

I followed the solution but it is really a bad problem.

Tim


----------

